# Help with wiring boss rt3 v plow



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I started installing the wiring today for my new to me v plow. First off I have on 03 f250sd v10 lariat. Basically I have everything ran to where it needs to go just nothing connected yet. My questions are 1: I have 2 extra wires that dont show up in the wiring diagram from boss, one is red and has an inline fuse which Im guessing goes to the battery and the other is brown/black that I am guessing goes to a ground. Am I right? Keep in mind I already have one wire going to the battery for power, Should there be 2? The brown wire looks like it was cut off the solenoid, it is confusing because both wires are in a protective sleeve together and run the width of the truck . Question 2: The wire coming into the cab that goes to the fuse has an inline fuse also, how does that work? I tie in a wire with an inline fuse to a fuse? Question 3: The wiring diagram shows that the passenger side of the wiring harness that goes to the headlight should only have 1 plug, mine has 2 for both headlights. Thanks for the help.... If these issues have already been asked, I apologize but my searches were turning up nothing.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am a western guy mainly but have helped some friends install a few boss plows, just my thoughts. The two extra little wires may go to the solenoid. The red wire may need to have constat 12 volts so it may hook on to the solenoid were the big wire hooks on to the solenoid (basically the same thing as hooking it to the battery). Do brown wires seem to be ground wires if so this may also be ran to the solenoid because I know on westerns the solenoid doesn't have to screwed in to metal is is grounded with a wire. 
2 The wire in the cab with the inline fuse doesn't necessarily have to be tied in to the fuse box just needs to have 12 volt power when the key is on. If it is constant power when you shut the truck off and have the plow in float it will still power the valve to keep it in float so you will end up with a dead battery.
The fuse is there protect the controller.
3 Just a guess but is the wiring harness off of an xl superduty, they use different headlights than the xlt and above, at least in 05 and newer trucks. Had the wrong harness for my friends xl it was out of an xlt. 

Hope this helps these are just a few thoughts not concrete facts. Maybe these ideas will help you find your problems. Best of luck.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like this is a used install. How many relays are in the relay pack? Four or five?


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

It is a used install and it has 4 relays. That does help Tony, I think they put that red with the inline fuse straight to the battery and used the brown for the ground from the solenoid. I am still confuse as to why I would run an inline fuse to/from a fused connection. Does it matter if I connect it coming into the fuse from the battery or from the fuse to the component it was originally powering? As soon as Im done watching my colts, Im gonna get back out there and finish her up hopefully.:whistling:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

This should be the correct manual then. Pay special attention to the diagrams on pg 10, 11 and 16.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Well that diagram helped me alot more than the one I was using. Thank You.. Unfortunately, I finished and now my ABS light is on. Now I have to figure out why that is on... Any thoughts?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If it wasn't on previously then the only real cause would come from where you connected your keyed ignition wire from the plow harness. You'll want to move that to a different location. Try again...


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Well hells bells, Back to the ol drawing board... Everything works except for that light is on. Thanks for the help!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

So I have the keyed ignition wire tied into a wire behind the fuse box. Do you think I should try another wire in the same plug or a wire in a different plug? Or do you think it matters?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Never ever do that unless you know exactly what you're tying into. It's a good way to cause issues. 

Instead, purchase an add-a-circuit and install it into a fuse port in the panel that is only hot with the ignition on and has an existing fuse of at least 15amp. Google add-a-circuit and you'll know what you're looking for when heading to the parts store.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, I looked it up. I went to 3 different auto parts store but the only add a circuits they had held 10 amp fuses. On the way to the first place the ABS light went off but I would still like to change it so I know I am in the right wire.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

B&B;1334897 said:


> Instead, purchase an add-a-circuit and install it into a fuse port in the panel that is only hot with the ignition on and has an existing fuse of at least 15amp.





phillie;1335363 said:


> I went to 3 different auto parts store but the only add a circuits they had held 10 amp fuses.


Re-read it. You want it in a port that already uses an EXISTING fuse of 15amp. This tells you the circuit is adequate enough for the couple extra amp load the plow controls will be placing on it. Doesn't matter what fuses the add-a-circuit comes with. In fact they all come with 10amp fuses.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha, doh! I just figured that the 10a was all the add a circuit could handle.. OK, so I take the 15a out of its spot and put it into the new port, and add the 10 amp fuse to the other side of it or is the 15a the only fuse needed?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

phillie;1335759 said:


> Haha, doh! I just figured that the 10a was all the add a circuit could handle.. OK, so I take the 15a out of its spot and put it into the new port, and add the 10 amp fuse to the other side of it?


Correct. Whatever fuse you pull will go in the primary circuit of the add-a-circuit. And the newly added aux circuit for the plow harness gets the 10amp. That's how it works. :salute:


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I've got her all done. That was pretty helpful, I appreciate it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats on the success and you're welcome. :salute:


----------

